# Ball turner



## Old Iron (Dec 14, 2012)

This little project has been in the works for over a year, So this morning I decided to get back on it. I still have to make a handle for it but it works better than I figured it would.

I have to give Charley credit for the I beam slide for adjusting it because I copied his idea. Its is made for a 13" South Bend Lathe and it wo.n't fit any others.

Paul


----------



## Charley Davidson (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice job Paul, glad I could inspire somebody on something.  Funny you posted this today as Benny & I were looking at the one you gave me that I mounted in a tool holder on my QCTP just to see how one would work in them. I'm gonna build another one that style but a lot beefier.


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 15, 2012)

The one I gave you was ok but I didn't like the finish I got with it. The one I made you will only need a little cleaning on it.

I've tried a lot of different ones even the soring head, But I didn't like that either now I'm stuck with the extra boring head. Hint Hint.

Paul


----------



## bcall2043 (Dec 15, 2012)

Old Iron said:


> The one I gave you was ok but I didn't like the finish I got with it. The one I made you will only need a little cleaning on it.
> 
> I've tried a lot of different ones even the soring head, But I didn't like that either now I'm stuck with the extra boring head. Hint Hint.
> 
> Paul



Paul,
What is it you did not like about the ball turner using the boring head. Ihave a boring head that rarely gets used and I thought about building one usingit. Like to hear your thoughts it might save me some disappointment.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 15, 2012)

Benny I just had a boring head with a 1/2 threaded whole. I made a shart for it so I could use it in the boring bar holder on the QCTP.

Then you'll need to make a part to hold the insert or what ever you use. I just could get a good enough finist with it. Your milage may very.

The is one on this site some where that was posted.

Paul


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 16, 2012)

I got it more or less finished today.

Paul


View attachment 95481


----------

